# Directv to Spectrum



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Made the switch a week ago after 17 years with Directv. Rough transition. Good install and saving money but the family hates it. No whole home and cable boxes don't allow pause. Picture quality is also a step down. On Demand is better with Spectrum and we didn't lose signal during a recent storm. May not last if the family keeps *****ing.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Spectrum: SPecial Excutive for Counter-intelligence, Terrorism, Revenge and Un-stabilizing Media.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I like it !!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They are testing a new box coming soon that is supposed to support Whole Home Service and all that good stuff, finally. They fact they don’t have it out yet is unfathomable.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Spectrum sounds just as bad as Time Warner. 

(A company can change their name but changing their operations is harder.)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

James Long said:


> Spectrum sounds just as bad as Time Warner.
> 
> (A company can change their name but changing their operations is harder.)


As a Time Warner/Spectrum customer (internet service) I can tell you it's gotten worse since the take over. I pay my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store. Average time to perform this task is ten minutes or less. I pay my internet bill at our area Time Warner/Spectrum outlet. Average time to perform this task is thirty to forty five minutes. I can count the number of days I've had issues (rain/snow fade) with my DIRECTV service in a year's time on my hand and have most of my fingers left over. I lost count how many times my internet has gone down in the same amount of time. On the plus side my internet speeds average at Ping 14 ms, Download 118.30 Mb/s, Upload 12.00 Mb/s. For that I pay $69.10 a month. They did offer to upgrade my download speed to 300 Mb/s for $110.00 a month with a one time install fee of $200.00. Forum etiquette prevents me from posting the answer I gave them!


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> As a Time Warner/Spectrum customer (internet service) I can tell you it's gotten worse since the take over. I pay my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store. Average time to perform this task is ten minutes or less. I pay my internet bill at our area Time Warner/Spectrum outlet. Average time to perform this task is thirty to forty five minutes. I can count the number of days I've had issues (rain/snow fade) with my DIRECTV service in a year's time on my hand and have most of my fingers left over. I lost count how many times my internet has gone down in the same amount of time. On the plus side my internet speeds average at Ping 14 ms, Download 118.30 Mb/s, Upload 12.00 Mb/s. For that I pay $69.10 a month. They did offer to upgrade my download speed to 300 Mb/s for $110.00 a month with a one time install fee of $200.00. Forum etiquette prevents me from posting the answer I gave them!


I've seen where many have been able to waive or receive a credit for that "upgrade fee".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Spectrum sounds just as bad as Time Warner.
> 
> (A company can change their name but changing their operations is harder.)


I live in an area where we had charter one block and Time Warner Cable the next. Time Warner Cable had much better equipment, that's how bad charters is. And yet from what I understand, they immediately killed off installing any Time Warner Cable equipment and only installed charter equipment after the merger. Totally bizarre.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> As a Time Warner/Spectrum customer (internet service) I can tell you it's gotten worse since the take over. I pay my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store. Average time to perform this task is ten minutes or less. I pay my internet bill at our area Time Warner/Spectrum outlet. Average time to perform this task is thirty to forty five minutes. I can count the number of days I've had issues (rain/snow fade) with my DIRECTV service in a year's time on my hand and have most of my fingers left over. I lost count how many times my internet has gone down in the same amount of time. On the plus side my internet speeds average at Ping 14 ms, Download 118.30 Mb/s, Upload 12.00 Mb/s. For that I pay $69.10 a month. They did offer to upgrade my download speed to 300 Mb/s for $110.00 a month with a one time install fee of $200.00. Forum etiquette prevents me from posting the answer I gave them!


Just wait. My area just got bumped to 100 from 60. But you have to call in to get them to flip a switch in the tec department. However exact same price. Tech told me, pay attention, we will do this again and push the base for everyone up to 300 in the next year or so....


----------



## DukeBlue (Dec 17, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I live in an area where we had charter one block and Time Warner Cable the next. Time Warner Cable had much better equipment, that's how bad charters is. And yet from what I understand, they immediately killed off installing any Time Warner Cable equipment and only installed charter equipment after the merger. Totally bizarre.


Not only did they stop installing any Time Warner equipment they are swapping out old TW equipment with charter/spectrum stuff. My aunt lives in FL and had TW for TV and they called her and told her that all her dvr's had to be swapped out for "new" Spectrum equipment.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Just wait. My area just got bumped to 100 from 60. But you have to call in to get them to flip a switch in the tec department. However exact same price. Tech told me, pay attention, we will do this again and push the base for everyone up to 300 in the next year or so....


That sounds about right. Before Spectrum purchased Time Warner I was getting download speeds of 50 Mb/s and paying $69.10 a month. Shortly after Spectrum purchased Time Warner they started advertising internet speeds "starting" at 100 Mb/s. I called and asked them if that's true why am I still getting a download speed of 50 Mb/s? Tech said he could correct that at his end for the same monthly fee and he did. If I hadn't called and enquired I'd still be getting download speeds of 50 Mb/s.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DukeBlue said:


> Not only did they stop installing any Time Warner equipment they are swapping out old TW equipment with charter/spectrum stuff. My aunt lives in FL and had TW for TV and they called her and told her that all her dvr's had to be swapped out for "new" Spectrum equipment.


Interesting. Spectrum hasn't done that in my area yet. They're still using the same Modems, Routers, Receivers and DVRs that Time Warner used.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

narrod said:


> Made the switch a week ago after 17 years with Directv. Rough transition. Good install and saving money but the family hates it. No whole home and cable boxes don't allow pause. Picture quality is also a step down. On Demand is better with Spectrum and we didn't lose signal during a recent storm. May not last if the family keeps *****ing.


If your cable box does not pause chances are it's not a HDDVR.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> If your cable box does not pause chances are it's not a HDDVR.


Of course. Family was used to the Genie Minis having full functionality. I had 3 dvrs and three cable boxes installed.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow is cable that bad ?
I have heard nightmares about optimum but didn't know spectrum was thay bad too .

Optimum charges $2 per stb to pause rewind live tv but only 75 HD hour limit DVR. How bad is spectrum DVR.


And I agree I have been through hurricanes with D* very few issue s. Cable on the other hand can go down randomly just because .


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Optimum is so bad they have no online self serve options so you can change your plan or order PPV online . They are so bad you can't even record a PPV event with their DVR. 

With D* I always offer events only and it provisions on all STBs. I have been ordering online since 2010 I can't believe how behind the times these cable companies are.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> Optimum is so bad they have no online self serve options so you can change your plan or order PPV online . They are so bad you can't even record a PPV event with their DVR.
> 
> With D* I always offer events only and it provisions on all STBs. I have been ordering online since 2010 I can't believe how behind the times these cable companies are.


Our legacy Charter cable where we live only offered 89 Standard Definiton channels,no internet,no phone in our area (non-residential).
Now because of the merger our Charter Spectrum cable in our area offers more HD channels than satellite,the cable box upconverts all the channels to 1080p/60.
Charter Spectrum cable internet is 60Mbps/5Mbps.
Charter Spectrum Voice Voip service will be available at a later date in our area.
Charter Spectrum is testing a new guide for their older HDDVR cable boxes and they are testing their new 6 tuner World Box manufactured by Technicolor and Humax.
Charter Spectrum has an Internet App so their subscribers can receive their cable programming on their IPad or Smartphones,ect.
This ex-satellite subscriber is living the dream(rural living with cable services)


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Our legacy Charter cable where we live only offered 89 Standard Definiton channels,no internet,no phone in our area (non-residential).
> Now because of the merger our Charter Spectrum cable in our area offers more HD channels than satellite,the cable box upconverts all the channels to 1080p/60.
> Charter Spectrum cable internet is 60Mbps/5Mbps.
> Charter Spectrum Voice Voip service will be available at a later date in our area.
> ...


That's cool bro glad they improved the network in that Rual area.

Most cable companies are still say behind D*

And I still will never have tv service with a cable co. I would rather go OTT and DSL than use a cable co


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jhon69 said:


> Charter Spectrum cable internet is 60Mbps/5Mbps.


Looks like Charter Spectrum Cable in your area needs some upgrading. I have Time Warner/Spectrum Internet. Internet speeds in my area start at 100Mbps.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> That sounds about right. Before Spectrum purchased Time Warner I was getting download speeds of 50 Mb/s and paying $69.10 a month. Shortly after Spectrum purchased Time Warner they started advertising internet speeds "starting" at 100 Mb/s. I called and asked them if that's true why am I still getting a download speed of 50 Mb/s? Tech said he could correct that at his end for the same monthly fee and he did. If I hadn't called and enquired I'd still be getting download speeds of 50 Mb/s.


Have you considered AT&T Uverse? We have Uverse Internet, Uverse Voice and DirecTV. All is good.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

1953 said:


> Have you considered AT&T Uverse? We have Uverse Internet, Uverse Voice and DirecTV. All is good.


AT&T Uverse is not in my area.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Looks like Charter Spectrum Cable in your area needs some upgrading. I have Time Warner/Spectrum Internet. Internet speeds in my area start at 100Mbps.


I just saw a Charter Spectrum commercial for their business accounts are going up to 100MB,so maybe we will be next but I really can't complain as I said in post#17 our cable system
before sucked in our area.We only had AT&T DSL 6MB/512 Kbps with a 150GB limit we were always going over so to have what we have now in our area is a blessing for sure.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

narrod said:


> Made the switch a week ago after 17 years with Directv. Rough transition. Good install and saving money but the family hates it. No whole home and cable boxes don't allow pause. Picture quality is also a step down. On Demand is better with Spectrum and we didn't lose signal during a recent storm. May not last if the family keeps *****ing.


I've been debating leaving DirecTV as a long time customer, especially after the recent price increase notice in January. I called Spectrum the other day to see what kind of prices I could get and also to find out what DVRs they use in my area. Here's what I was quoted from them. Right now I pay about $190 a month for DirecTV and another $150 to Spectrum (old Brighthouse customer) for 200 Mbps internet + local/long distance phone. If I switch over to Spectrum, I would get the Triple Play Gold package which includes 200+ channels, 300 Mbps internet and local/long distance phone for $220 a month for 12 months. The rep said the following 12 months the price would go up $20/month.

So, the positives are I'd be saving over $120/month if I leave DirecTV. I also inquired about the DVR boxes as I've read that many only allow only 2 recordings at once. That was a huge deal breaker the last time I called a couple of months ago. The rep said all boxes are the Spectrum 201-T models which allow for 4 recordings at once. He also said there are some 6 recording boxes out there but it just depends on the tech when they install but at a minimum it would be a 4 recording DVR. The biggest negatives are of course, no whole home DVR although the Spectrum rep did say a cloud based DVR system was in the pipeline and would be available at a later date but couldn't say when. The other negative for me is that they don't offer NBC Sports Chicago. I'm a big White Sox fan so I'd miss out on over 100 games a season that I can watch now. We have a local station that broadcasts most of the locally shown WGN broadcasts from Chicago. So, that's at least maybe a fourth of the season.

My family obviously doesn't like not having a whole home DVR that we have from DirecTV and I don't like it either but someone please tell me why I shouldn't switch to Spectrum. I think I can live with the 4 recording DVRs until they either come out with a cloud DVR or I find a DVR capable of recording 6 shows at once. Plus, the White Sox won't probably be contenders until another two or three years and lately, I end up not watching many games after the All-Star break as they are already out of contention by then. Now, I've read the forums where people say the PQ is poor and the cable goes out a lot but I can't honestly see how bad the PQ would be compared to DirecTV or the cable going out any more that DirecTV does during storms.

I guess I'm trying to find real good reasons to talk myself out of leaving DirecTV. My bill has just gone up over and over since the much hated AT&T took over. Also, the retention department is much harder to deal with and much less willing to give good credits for you to extend your contract. Plus, Spectrum will cover the ETFs so that's another plus. I keep thinking I would be a fool to not leave now and sign up with Spectrum.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

irish316 said:


> I've been debating leaving DirecTV as a long time customer, especially after the recent price increase notice in January. I called Spectrum the other day to see what kind of prices I could get and also to find out what DVRs they use in my area. Here's what I was quoted from them. Right now I pay about $190 a month for DirecTV and another $150 to Spectrum (old Brighthouse customer) for 200 Mbps internet + local/long distance phone. If I switch over to Spectrum, I would get the Triple Play Gold package which includes 200+ channels, 300 Mbps internet and local/long distance phone for $220 a month for 12 months. The rep said the following 12 months the price would go up $20/month.
> 
> So, the positives are I'd be saving over $120/month if I leave DirecTV. I also inquired about the DVR boxes as I've read that many only allow only 2 recordings at once. That was a huge deal breaker the last time I called a couple of months ago. The rep said all boxes are the Spectrum 201-T models which allow for 4 recordings at once. He also said there are some 6 recording boxes out there but it just depends on the tech when they install but at a minimum it would be a 4 recording DVR. The biggest negatives are of course, no whole home DVR although the Spectrum rep did say a cloud based DVR system was in the pipeline and would be available at a later date but couldn't say when. The other negative for me is that they don't offer NBC Sports Chicago. I'm a big White Sox fan so I'd miss out on over 100 games a season that I can watch now. We have a local station that broadcasts most of the locally shown WGN broadcasts from Chicago. So, that's at least maybe a fourth of the season.
> 
> ...


Honestly, based on what I've seen on the web aside from the savings monthly I wouldn't recommend Spectrum. I used to have Charter here in WV before they sold my area to Suddenlink and depending on what Charter considers your area it maybe a long time before you even see their Cloud DVR. Your best bet would be buying a TiVo Bolt with TiVo Minis outright to get the same experience that you have with DTV. Like my area was stuck with 50Mbps as max speed until Charter sold us to Suddenlink. I, honestly, would recommend Xfinity over Charter Spectrum anyday hands down and that is saying something.

Before switching the TV to Spectrum I would recommend you calling Loyalty/Retention @ DTV again and see what they can do for you. I've been seeing family and friends get $20 up to $70 off their bills this month when they were told last month they either didn't qualify or just qualified for a $5/12. Like my mom for example agreed to a $25/24 w/agreement 9 months ago. She called last month to see what they could do and they just offered her an extra $5/12 and she declined. She called back last week and got $60/12 with no agreement. From what I have seen from people here, on other websites and my family and friends you could probably net some savings by calling in. I've only seen some friends declined because prior to this month they already had 2 retention discounts (except 1 he had 3 which was weird). So when they called in this month because they already had 2 or 3 discounts that said "Save xx off for xx Months" they didn't qualify for anymore. So if you only have 1 "Other Discount" on your bill that says Save $x off for xx Months or none at all then now is a good time to call DTV.

If DTV still says no the disconnect and go with Spectrum. But I would make sure they review all charges line by line and make sure the order conformation matches what the CSR/Sales person told you before you let them install the TV services. Just make sure when you call to say "I want to disconnect my account" then verify that is what you want and say "No" to moving and it will get you straight to a loyalty rep.

For brand new TV service from Spectrum they knock $35 off the package for 12 months and you get DVR service on first receiver free (normally $10/mo). If you want DVR on TVs 2-4 its $9.99/mo for 12 months then goes up to $19.99/mo in Year 2. When they enter someone into a new "Spectrum bundle" there is a discount for 12 months on the Internet as well so your bill will go up more than $20/mo after the first year. I have a friend that lives in a former TWC market in upper WV that Spectrum now owns. He was told something similar until he got his bill and saw discounts good for 12 months on it that were more then just the small $25 bump in Year 2 he was told.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

techguy88 said:


> Honestly, based on what I've seen on the web aside from the savings monthly I wouldn't recommend Spectrum. I used to have Charter here in WV before they sold my area to Suddenlink and depending on what Charter considers your area it maybe a long time before you even see their Cloud DVR. Your best bet would be buying a TiVo Bolt with TiVo Minis outright to get the same experience that you have with DTV. Like my area was stuck with 50Mbps as max speed until Charter sold us to Suddenlink. I, honestly, would recommend Xfinity over Charter Spectrum anyday hands down and that is saying something.
> 
> Before switching the TV to Spectrum I would recommend you calling Loyalty/Retention @ DTV again and see what they can do for you. I've been seeing family and friends get $20 up to $70 off their bills this month when they were told last month they either didn't qualify or just qualified for a $5/12. Like my mom for example agreed to a $25/24 w/agreement 9 months ago. She called last month to see what they could do and they just offered her an extra $5/12 and she declined. She called back last week and got $60/12 with no agreement. From what I have seen from people here, on other websites and my family and friends you could probably net some savings by calling in. I've only seen some friends declined because prior to this month they already had 2 retention discounts (except 1 he had 3 which was weird). So when they called in this month because they already had 2 or 3 discounts that said "Save xx off for xx Months" they didn't qualify for anymore. So if you only have 1 "Other Discount" on your bill that says Save $x off for xx Months or none at all then now is a good time to call DTV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. You made some valid reasons to not cancel DirecTV. I think what I've decided is to go into the local Spectrum office this week and get everything in writing and then calling into DirecTV and request the retention department and once I have all the pricing from Spectrum I can see what they will do. I've generally had good luck in all the years I've had DirecTV to get some good discounts but my bill has gone up $55-60 a month in the past year with another price increase next month. I just haven't received good offers from DirecTV since the Evil Empire AT&T has taken over.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I may be moving into an apartment so I would have to go to Spectrum (was TWC). I would get a dvr with 2 tuners and no whole home. This is almost 2018 and that is what they offer. Apparently, TWC did have whole home but new customers can't get that. I just can't believe that is what is offered. I guess you can do TIVO with spectrum but that is additional cost etc. May not have a choice but I just can't believe how far behind times they are.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

When I moved into m;y new home here in NC, I had TiVo DVR's from my old home but only one was HD. I decided to get Dish with Hoppers and Joeys , and with Windstream for phone and DSL (package deal) After a few years, I switched from Windstream to Time Warner for phone and high speed internet. After a while I decided to switch my TV service to Time Warner, getting a lower overall price and fewer outages. Our household now has 4 TiVo boxes plus two TiVo Minis. All are on lifetime service except for a new TiVo Bolt 500, which is on a yearly plan. I highly recommend the Bolt, which has 4 tuners and commercial skip. My package price is around $200/month, which includes unlimited local and long distance phone, 200Mb/sec internet, HBO and 4 cablecards for the TiVo boxes, and a modem. So far, the switch from TW to Spectrum has been painless. I don't have any TW or Spectrum set top boxes. The only downside is that I can't get On demand channels, but then I can get Amazon Prime, Netflix, CBS All Access, Hulu and Pandora (all of which are fee based)


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Right now I have my services bundled with AT&T( Directv, ATT FIber 1 GIG internet and phone). Out of curiosity I checked with Spectrum just to see how much money I would really save. I found it would save me about 20.00 per month but I would go down to 100MBPS internet, no whole home DVR. That's no deal for me. AT&T wins.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Had it since August. Still dislike it. No whole home is a major drawback. My DVRs only record two programs at once. Picture quality is worse than Directv. It has been reliable except for a couple of times when picture distortion reminded me of rain fade. Internet service is fine as is phone service. I'm waiting for faster internet speed from Directv and I will return. Currently limited to 5 meg at my address.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Spectrum is in testing a Whole Home Service DVR. I know I am in an area it is available. Six tuners... and I think at least a 1tb hard drive. So decent at least.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

irish316 said:


> Thanks for the input. You made some valid reasons to not cancel DirecTV. I think what I've decided is to go into the local Spectrum office this week and get everything in writing and then calling into DirecTV and request the retention department and once I have all the pricing from Spectrum I can see what they will do. I've generally had good luck in all the years I've had DirecTV to get some good discounts but my bill has gone up $55-60 a month in the past year with another price increase next month. I just haven't received good offers from DirecTV since the Evil Empire AT&T has taken over.


So far so good with Spectrum. I am saving about $110/month since switching from DirecTV. DirecTV did offer me a $60 a month discount for 12 months when I called in to cancel but I told them I was tired of playing this song and dance all the time and I'd be better off canceling and then signing up as a new customer later on if I wanted to. The lady in retention didn't disagree with me.

My install was pretty painless. The only issue was that I was given 4 DVRs that could only record 2 shows at once. I was told in the Spectrum office when I signed up that they had DVRs that could record 6 shows at if they didn't install those I could switch out. I went to the local office and switched out the same day. So, everyone in the house can record their own shows on their own DVR. Even though there is no whole home, this is more than sufficient until it is offered. My internet speed was upgraded from 200 Mbps to 300 Mbps and they replaced my modem with a new model. I haven't had too many picture problems. Occasionally, the picture gets distorted but no more often than it did with DirecTV. Overall, when I'm saving $110/month, I can't really complain.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

One thing to consider with Spectrum is that at least since taking over Time Warner locally, they are limiting promotional deals to new customers only. They will hold firm and let you walk if you threaten to cancel upon expiration of initial promotional pricing.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I just can't see living with no whole home. I would have to plan out what to record where or record most things in several places and then go and delete where I didn't watch. I heard they are going to have whole home but in 2018 6 tuners and whole home should be the least they offer


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I contemplated moving to Prism after CenturyLink activated their FTTH. They have almost all the HD channels D does not, including the PAC 12 networks, but do not carry HDnet movies or AXStv. The DVR is whole home, but is 100hrs only. No 4K. We decided to stay after we called and got our 34 (and C31) warranty replaced with a 44 to save our “free upgrade” until we get our 4K set. CL is coming out on 01/15 to upgrade our internet from 20MB ADSL2 to 1GB GPON.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

CTJon said:


> I just can't see living with no whole home. I would have to plan out what to record where or record most things in several places and then go and delete where I didn't watch. I heard they are going to have whole home but in 2018 6 tuners and whole home should be the least they offer


Some areas already have it. Like mine. So it's coming along... I have not had a chance to test it yet.


----------



## tech400 (Apr 6, 2008)

I left DTV after 8 years due to constant price hikes. Went to charter(spectrum) saved $75/mo . I hated charter equipment limitations; I also hated their guide. Used the savings to purchase Tivo Bolt vox and Mini vox. This replaces charter equipment, allows for 4 tuners and whole home experience. I also saved the equipment cost/mo along with the DVR charges. I love this setup.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was similar to you, but I switched from Dish to Mediacom Cable with Tivos. Saved a bit over $80/month doing the switch. The experience has been worth it. While the Tivo UI isn't quite as good as the Dish UI IMO, it is more than good enough. I kept all the channels that I actually do watch, including all the premiums and save a bundle.

Now and then I look at Dish's offerings again as I really do like their equipment better, but even with new/returning customer discounts the total bill for internet/TV with Dish would be much more than it is with cable.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Still happy here after 3 months with Comcast/Xfinity/Tivo Bolt and 2 minis. I look behind the TV and am amazed how clean it looks. I got rid of 3 power bricks and a wireless video bridge. I also have a new Netgear C7500 modem/router that eliminated a separate modem. I like the simplicity and the house looks a lot better without the dish and cables running everywhere. Also saving $100.00 a month helps too.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Have had Spectrum for the last few months here in Florida and have had no problems at all. They actually have more HD channels than DTV. Have seen on another forum that Spectrum is running tests on whole-home which we would like to have. Of course, no 4k and probably never will altho not a heck of a lot on 4k right now anyway. And no rain fade either. Very satisfied so far.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Still with them since September install. I exchanged my three DVRs for 6 tuner models. Can record same programs on multiple machines and never have conflicts. Not whole home but better than before.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Does anyone know if Spectrum is ever going to have whole-home? Someone posted months ago that it was in beta testing but nothing since. Can't wait to get rid of Directv.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Someone posted on this or on some other forum that Spectrum is rolling out a 6 channel whole home DVR but who knows when and who knows if comment was accurate. Hard to believe that they have nothing in this day and age.
I'm leaving DTV because I'm moving to an apartment complex that doesn't allow dishes and I won't have proper view anyway. When I ordered via Spectrum I told didn't want their DVR because it didn't do what I needed and was going TIVO and the agent didn't even try to change my mind or tell my xxxx rolling out in x months.. I sense for a lot of the country it is well in the future


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

narrod said:


> Still with them since September install. I exchanged my three DVRs for 6 tuner models. Can record same programs on multiple machines and never have conflicts. Not whole home but better than before.


Uh, that six tuner should be Whole Home Service. You might want to look into that more...


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Uh, that six tuner should be Whole Home Service. You might want to look into that more...


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

The two DVRs I have are both 6 tuners.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

In my area what they are supporting for existing customers with existing equipment is different from what they will supply for new customers


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

No World Boxes here yet,if they don't bring them out by August I will tell Spectrum that I want to subscribe to my Gold package through my Roku Stick+ with their Spectrum App.
And then I will turn in my outdated HDDVRs.The Spectrum App has better guides,better On Demand and the Roku upscales all the resolutions of my channels to 4K on my UHDTV.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Uh, that six tuner should be Whole Home Service. You might want to look into that more...


They insist they don't have whole home service. Do you know different?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I get the impression that different areas of the country and different pre-companies (TWC or ?? ) have very different offerings. Here there is only 2 tuner and no whole home where some have very different. Also what they allow existing customers to keep maybe very different from what new customers can get.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

CTJon said:


> I get the impression that different areas of the country and different pre-companies (TWC or ?? ) have very different offerings. Here there is only 2 tuner and no whole home where some have very different. Also what they allow existing customers to keep maybe very different from what new customers can get.


It's interesting when you visit their store in Louisville. They tell you they have 6 tuner models but they won't record 6 programs. My three all do. Not as good as whole home but quite useful. I will return to Directv when they can provide 100 meg internet to my home. Until recently the max was 5 meg which was just upgraded to 25 meg. Still too slow.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

According to someone I know who works for Spectrum (and I mean old Charter, in their HQ not BH/TWC office) they are not and have not ever been testing whole home dvr’s. 

I have a 6 tuner at my house now, it is not whole home. Outside of the whole Home issue though I have to say I’ve had no problems with their service and actually like it compared to satellite or frontier.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

To me whole home is just as important as number of tuners. I'm not sure where I'm going to watch something and many times I start in LR and finish in bedroom, etc. Maybe the world is planning on cloud DVR's so they have more control but pretend to offer customers more. 
Not only are people going to flee to internet based TV for cost but soon for capability. Things that worked 10 years ago don't and aren't offered anymore.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I gave up on keeping Charter Spectrum HDTV for streaming through their app,because of what I read is you have to still have at least 1 digital box in the home.
So I cancelled my Charter Spectrum HDTV cable service,but kept my Charter Spectrum Internet cable service,in fact I was able to increase my MB speeds from 60/5MB to 100/10MB for the same price.

It also seems to me the answer of whole home service maybe answered by having your favorite streaming device connected to your TV,subscribing to an internet streaming package with a cloud dvr or at least a good on demand.Then no matter where you are in your home you should be able to continue to watch the program you want to watch until completed.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Just discovered thru search of our 2 Spectrum receivers (using their diagnostics site) that both boxes have 6 tuners and are whole home capable. The site says "whole home capable - not enabled" which means to me anyway that they have the ability to begin with but not doing it. Talked to a tech at Spectrum and they know nothing about it. What the heck is holding them up?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Tech people should know what's going on, but you might also want to talk to billing.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure where you are located but in certain locations they aren't offering whole home even though equipment maybe capable. Not sure why but - if you had it they allow it but won't install it 'new" Very strange in this day but...
I moved to an apartment where I couldn't have DirecTV and had to install TIVO to get whole home.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Boy, I would be one happy camper if someone would put a post here that said "Spectrum just announced that their are enabling whole-home service tomorrow"!!!!!!!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Agree and don't understand in this day and age why they don't - some like TWC used to have it but since Spectrum took over you can't get in anymore even in the same area.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Spectrum is pushing sending stuff to your devices like the phone, etc as a relative of mine recently moved to an area that Spectrum services and had to call to get cable boxes issue as their website said "no cable boxes, watch directly on your mobile devices or Samsung TV" and no option to get boxes.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Eva said:


> I think Spectrum is pushing sending stuff to your devices like the phone, etc as a relative of mine recently moved to an area that Spectrum services and had to call to get cable boxes issue as their website said "no cable boxes, watch directly on your mobile devices or Samsung TV" and no option to get boxes.


That will be the future,but for everyone who wants one they should rent them a box,then with a box comes a rental fee,and a guide fee,locals fee,HD fee,DVR fee,franchise fee,ect.
The future will be streaming video,cloud DVR,On Demand through your phone,TV,computer,fire stick,roku ect.,over your high speed broadband internet service.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Eva said:


> I think Spectrum is pushing sending stuff to your devices like the phone, etc as a relative of mine recently moved to an area that Spectrum services and had to call to get cable boxes issue as their website said "no cable boxes, watch directly on your mobile devices or Samsung TV" and no option to get boxes.


You have to pay attention to their site. You can end up in the streaming one instead of the cable one pretty easily but the cable one is still there.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

spectrum is not doing a whole home DVR. there working on there next disaster the cloud DVR!!! you might get setup with the new world box wich is a 4 tuner unit and it's a nightmare due to lack of software updates as well as firmware updates. when they set me last june they gave me a dual tuner i didn't notice that till later on. i called cust service and i *****ed LOL they sent a tech out to replace a box that kept rebooting and to give me an upgrade to my DVR but this was before the world box was available in my area. i told the tech if i didn't get a better DVR that i was gonna cancel right there and he could take there crap out of my house and he found a 6 tuner unit it was like magic lol. threaten to cancel and these companies will kiss your . if you want a whole home DVR why not get a tivo??? you save on box rentals and the fee is only 14.99 a month for whole home service!!! or you can do the lifetime for 650.00. a tivo has more bells and whistles than anything spectrum has!!!


----------



## wilson109 (Jan 24, 2019)

As a cable service, Spectrum is usually pretty reliable. Generally, that’s exactly what we’ve found.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure what your definition of reliable is - but I've found yes it seems to work all the time but a lot of picture break ups and sometimes unwatchable channels due to picture quality or break ups.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

no you do not want specscum. as CTjon says there's alot of picture breakups and macro blocking. i was on the gold package and the movie channels looked like complete **** with alot of pixelization and macro blocking and grainy pics and color that looked like it was from the 70's!!! there is no whole home DVR and you'll be lucky to get one unless you can really ***** and moan and get the 6 tuner unit they gave me a dual tuner unit when i signed up. i called and *****ed about my issues and they put me for an upgrade to to a better DVR and all he had was a dual tuner unit then i said well if i don't get something that is compatible in today in age then i'll cancel and you can haul all your **** out of my house!!! he ran down to his van and one came up funny how that happens!!! my internet would crash down twice a week and the modem would reboot ugh and the phone would go blank when making out going calls also!!! and you think that you can take your t.v. on the fly with you guess what you won't get all the channels you pay for once you leave your wifi conn!!! you won't be able to watch recorded content from any of there DVR'S as well. most of there techs either don't care or are complete ****ing idiots!!! i had techs tell me everything from no one films in HD today to the macro blocking and pixelizeations and grainy pics is the way that they broadcast i had another idiot tell me that 1080I was not HD. it's HD just not true HD like 1080P wich never really took off only on blu ray discs.
**** spectrum you do not want them at all!!!

another thing about spectrum is they don't give a **** if they loose a customer that has been my experience with em


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

wilson109 said:


> As a cable service, Spectrum is usually pretty reliable. Generally, that's exactly what we've found.


seems like people in texas always have great service with spectrum!!!


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

inkahauts said:


> They are testing a new box coming soon that is supposed to support Whole Home Service and all that good stuff, finally. They fact they don't have it out yet is unfathomable.


are you talking about the world box the 210??? if so there no home DVR on that POS. and that thing is a freaking disaster. they raved how fast the box booted up but since the guide to that box is in the cloud it froze up alot and would sit there with a grey screen with line going across it!!! they do have a cloud dvr service coming out soon i can't wait to see what a nightmare that's gonna be more than likely it will be a ****ing joke like the rest of spectrum!!!


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

James Long said:


> Spectrum sounds just as bad as Time Warner.
> 
> (A company can change their name but changing their operations is harder.)


how can you say such a thing??? i liked TWC better than specscum. and it also seemed like TWC was going in the right direction atleast they had 21st century hardware


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

My son who lives 10 miles away from me - has the TWC old package and equipment before they were bought by Spectrum. He has whole home and 4 tuner DVR neither are currently available here since Spectrum bought TWC. Unfortunately, he can't change anything or else they replace it all with Spectrum junk so 2 tuner and no whole home.
Spectrum just went all digital here so people had to put boxes instead of just line to TV and admitted price of boxes will go a lot next year. I know a bunch who dropped Spectrum because of it and companies that had TV in break rooms that have dropped also.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh boy..... because I got Spectrum installed at my new home on Friday afternoon. At the moment, they are the only ones offering high speed Internet in my neighborhood (I went with the Gigabit Internet Package). Having said that, I see that AT&T Fiber is being installed in the neighborhood. Competition is good.

However, no television or VoIP service. In fact, I don't even have a television at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2019)

One of the reasons that I switched to Dish from Spectrum is the equipment. Spectrum has the most antique equipment I have ever seen. I bought an RV and I wanted to have a good TV system for it and Dish has the best one. So I decided to switch my home service to Dish also. I had to purchase a Tivo for Spectrum to have a decent DVR for cable, Which I think Dish could learn a lot from Tivo, great features like commercial skip feature that works on all channels and is available as soon as the program is finished airing. The DVR that Spectrum offers is terrible, 2 tuners 500 GB recording space that they have rented out no doubt for several years, out of date. Real piece of crap!


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> One of the reasons that I switched to Dish from Spectrum is the equipment. Spectrum has the most antique equipment I have ever seen. I bought an RV and I wanted to have a good TV system for it and Dish has the best one. So I decided to switch my home service to Dish also. I had to purchase a Tivo for Spectrum to have a decent DVR for cable, Which I think Dish could learn a lot from Tivo, great features like commercial skip feature that works on all channels and is available as soon as the program is finished airing. The DVR that Spectrum offers is terrible, 2 tuners 500 GB recording space that they have rented out no doubt for several years, out of date. Real piece of crap!


i had the arris 3600 6 tuner DVR box with a 1 TB HDD. but yea they set me up that that POS when i first signed up!!! that was a jaw dropping experence LOL. be lucky you didn't get the 210 world box. no clock on the front with a remote you'll never figure out and with all the software bugs that go along with it.


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

spectrum is crap!!! lots of macro blocking poor audio and video... poor hardware it's either old and outdated or the new world box has alot of software bugs in it


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

At the time I moved to Texas, Spectrum was the only high-speed Internet Service Provider in my neighborhood (either that or DSL). I only have the high-speed Internet at a gigabit down, 35Mbps up, and I'm paying for the upload speed. However, I am not subscribed to the television service. My mother is paying for AT&T Now (formerly DirecTV Now) service.


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

Mark Holtz said:


> At the time I moved to Texas, Spectrum was the only high-speed Internet Service Provider in my neighborhood (either that or DSL). I only have the high-speed Internet at a gigabit down, 35Mbps up, and I'm paying for the upload speed. However, I am not subscribed to the television service. My mother is paying for AT&T Now (formerly DirecTV Now) service.


your lucky my only other option is frontier wich is a real joke!!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

eletric chicken said:


> your lucky my only other option is frontier wich is a real joke!!!


My co-worker who lives 30 minutes away from me has Frontier. He has a few choice words.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I left Frontier for Comcast (Internet only, phone through a third party VOIP). Does that say anything?


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

Mark Holtz said:


> My co-worker who lives 30 minutes away from me has Frontier. He has a few choice words.


i have a few choice words for frontier to!!! they suck!!! didn't they merge with someone??? i doubt frontier will even be around in 5 years. i told a friend at work i went to dtv and he was like what's the difference over cable. by the time he went home he was blown away. though he got to watch it on a 292 inch screen with an amazing surround sound system. he could not belive it how great dtv PQ and audio is


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

James Long said:


> I left Frontier for Comcast (Internet only, phone through a third party VOIP). Does that say anything?


yea your paying to much


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

i would take directv's PQ and audio quality and channel line up any day over spectrum!!! as spectrum is all stone age crap!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

eletric chicken said:


> yea your paying to much


I'm paying $100 per month less than I paid Frontier (for phone plus Internet). Not too much.


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

James Long said:


> I'm paying $100 per month less than I paid Frontier (for phone plus Internet). Not too much.


i heard someone paying comcrap 100 bucks a month for a crappy 30 MBPS with unlimited data option. that's why i asked... the same with cox as well


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One Terabyte is enough for me. It isn't worth the additional $50 for unlimited.


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

James Long said:


> One Terabyte is enough for me. It isn't worth the additional $50 for unlimited.


the guy i spoke to about what he was paying for comcast every month his whole family streamed everything so. then i can see paying for unlimited. i could never use a terabyte a month myself. i'm paying spectrum 99.99 a month for a 500 meg connection. the website says 400 megs but i always average more...


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

inkahauts said:


> They are testing a new box coming soon that is supposed to support Whole Home Service and all that good stuff, finally. They fact they don't have it out yet is unfathomable.


like the world box the 110 and the 210 with no clocks the guides up in the cloud. they beta tested that box for two years before they released it and it's still a nightmare with all of the software bugs and no caller id built into the box... i heard rumours that the dvr is gonna be up in the cloud to on the new box... i am looking forward to seeing how many people ***** when the box ****s up and or they loose there internets and they cant access there dvr recordings


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> They are testing a new box coming soon that is supposed to support Whole Home Service and all that good stuff, finally. They fact they don't have it out yet is unfathomable.


any info on this new box there testing for whole home. the only boxes i remember was the arris 3600 and maybe the cisco 9865. rectum killed off whole home they figure it's better to have seperate DVR'S in each room. because if the main box goes down it all don't go down.. the world box is there latest and greatest garbage there's no more 6 tuners boxes they done away with em as well


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

eletric chicken said:


> the guy i spoke to about what he was paying for comcast every month his whole family streamed everything so. then i can see paying for unlimited. i could never use a terabyte a month myself. i'm paying spectrum 99.99 a month for a 500 meg connection. the website says 400 megs but i always average more...


Ive got spectrum suppose to get 1000 speed. Im luckey to get 800 wired Spectrum dont do nothing too fix it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I went from DTV to Spectrum -although I do TIVO. I've had problems with my TIVO boxes so I've been talking to Spectrum here in Maine. The only DVR boxes that they currently offer is 2 tuner and no whole home. If you have one of the older systems from when they were TWC you can still use them Who offers only 2 tuner and no whole home. I guess they are testing out cloud DVR but not ready to roll out to general customers or people, such as I do, who live in apartment complexes. No wonder people are getting rid of standard cable when offerings lack key features. They do have very good channel offerings but 2 tuner


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A note about Spectrum's Routers.... The SAC2V1K router supplied by Spectrum Internet should not be tossed away gently. It should be thrown, with great force, against the nearest brick wall. Most of the time, a later version of a product is an improvement. Not in this case... there are absolutely no user configurable options beyond the name of the Wi-Fi network and password. Want to set your own DNS or port forwarding? LOL. I want to meet the engineer who thought that no one would hook up more than 11 devices to a home network. This was causing me all sorts of issues as I installed a batch of Kasa switches for my home over last weekend.

Fortunately, I still had my Amplifi HD router which I had recently unpacked, and it was a simple swap.... and repairing of all the devices on the WiFi. I'm hoping to get another Amplifi HD as a mesh point on my network.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

CTJon said:


> I went from DTV to Spectrum -although I do TIVO. I've had problems with my TIVO boxes so I've been talking to Spectrum here in Maine. The only DVR boxes that they currently offer is 2 tuner and no whole home. If you have one of the older systems from when they were TWC you can still use them Who offers only 2 tuner and no whole home. I guess they are testing out cloud DVR but not ready to roll out to general customers or people, such as I do, who live in apartment complexes. No wonder people are getting rid of standard cable when offerings lack key features. They do have very good channel offerings but 2 tuner


they have the spectrum branded 210 DVR box but the signals have to be just right for that box to work if not all kinds of crazy **** will happen. and it's a 4 tuner box. good luck at trying to get a cisco 9865 or the arris 3600 whole units as they disposed of those and are putting people on the spectrum guide. the 210 box has no caller ID and no clock on the front as well the numbers on the remote don't light up but the rest of the buttons do. i would love to meet the idiot that designed that box and ask what in the hell they were thinking that day


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mark Holtz said:


> A note about Spectrum's Routers.... The SAC2V1K router supplied by Spectrum Internet should not be tossed away gently. It should be thrown, with great force, against the nearest brick wall. Most of the time, a later version of a product is an improvement. Not in this case... there are absolutely no user configurable options beyond the name of the Wi-Fi network and password. Want to set your own DNS or port forwarding? LOL. I want to meet the engineer who thought that no one would hook up more than 11 devices to a home network. This was causing me all sorts of issues as I installed a batch of Kasa switches for my home over last weekend.
> 
> Fortunately, I still had my Amplifi HD router which I had recently unpacked, and it was a simple swap.... and repairing of all the devices on the WiFi. I'm hoping to get another Amplifi HD as a mesh point on my network.


i have always bought my own routers


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

krel said:


> i have always bought my own routers


Just as an update... Spectrum was unable to price match AT&T Fiber Internet on their gigabit pricing, so two days before Thanksgiving, out went the Spectrum Internet, in went the AT&T Internet. The line was buried this morning.

I also got myself that second Amplifi HD as a mesh point.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mark Holtz said:


> Just as an update... Spectrum was unable to price match AT&T Fiber Internet on their gigabit pricing, so two days before Thanksgiving, out went the Spectrum Internet, in went the AT&T Internet. The line was buried this morning.
> 
> I also got myself that second Amplifi HD as a mesh point.


spectrum never price matches anyone. i tried that and the rep started talking about extra fee's and box rentals... as far as asian telephone and telegraph is concerned i don't want a damm thing to do with em ever again. piss poor customer service


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

krel said:


> spectrum never price matches anyone. i tried that and the rep started talking about extra fee's and box rentals... as far as asian telephone and telegraph is concerned i don't want a damm thing to do with em ever again. piss poor customer service


I have almost-gigabit service, and I'm not going to argue with higher upload speeds. The monthly service fee was $50 less than Spectrum, which allows my employer to fully reimburse the cost as we are all working from home.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> I have almost-gigabit service, and I'm not going to argue with higher upload speeds. The monthly service fee was $50 less than Spectrum, which allows my employer to fully reimburse the cost as we are all working from home.


That's sweet! I'm waiting for the rollout in my area. Fingers crossed it happens in '21 as their local map makes it look like they are about finished with the adjacent city. Looking forward to lowering my Spectrum bill AND increased down/up speeds. Not looking forward to their locked down modem, but potentially saving $400 a year makes it palatable.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

On the AT&T modem, you will need to utilize passthrough mode and disable packet filtering.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mark Holtz said:


> I have almost-gigabit service, and I'm not going to argue with higher upload speeds. The monthly service fee was $50 less than Spectrum, which allows my employer to fully reimburse the cost as we are all working from home.


spectrum don't offer fiber to the homes out there?? i know there doing fiber to the homes out here. i took there ultra internet just for the discounts on the T.V. along as a backup connection to... i know when i left spectrum the PQ and sound was crap!!! you could see and hear how badly compressed it was. now it looks as good as DTV if not better as each channel looks almost as good as 4K.. i also chose spectrum because the csr's are in america and not from another planet even fios there in a third world country. i will pay more for Csr's in america that's well trained and knows what there doing. not having to deal with clueless idiots makes all of the difference in the world!!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When I moved into this neighborhood in February, 2019, the choice was either between Spectrum Cable (almost gigabit Down, up to 35 megabit up) or DSL (_don'task_). At that point, AT&T was still laying down the fiber and was not yet available. AT&T Fiber was still being laid down at the street level, and was not lit up until a few months later. Even then, I waited as new service introduction has it hiccups and I need stable service as I am in constant online meetings. That changed in November when I tried to get Spectrum to price match (good luck), and I decided to throw the dice. So far, only one service interrupting during my workday, and that was yesterday. My mother is a bit dismayed that I took over one closet and set up a network rack, but as I explained, that was the best location. Unfortunately, it is also somewhat the worst location for a wireless access point as my home office is on the opposite diagonal corner of my home.

Trust me, I live and die by the Internet now, and I triple-checked the Internet connectivity when I purchased my home. When I lived in Sacramento, only DSL service was available, and the download speed was slower than the upload speed I had with Spectrum. Even with my mother streaming two televisions as "noise", I've had no issues with doing my work from home or being on online meetings... which is more than I can say for some online participants.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

CTJon said:


> I went from DTV to Spectrum -although I do TIVO. I've had problems with my TIVO boxes so I've been talking to Spectrum here in Maine. The only DVR boxes that they currently offer is 2 tuner and no whole home. If you have one of the older systems from when they were TWC you can still use them Who offers only 2 tuner and no whole home. I guess they are testing out cloud DVR but not ready to roll out to general customers or people, such as I do, who live in apartment complexes. No wonder people are getting rid of standard cable when offerings lack key features. They do have very good channel offerings but 2 tuner


they offer 2 tuner models.
4 tuner models aka world box no clock on the front. avoid that one complete crap poor manufacturing!!!
they still offer 6 tuner boxes as well you need to go into your local spectrum store and see if they have em.
i think you have to be in an old TWC or brighthouse area to get the 6 tuner box i dont think charter had them i could be wrong though..
i have the 6 tuner running the new spectrum guide i like the new guide it looks something like the ps vue guide...


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Jhon69 said:


> Our legacy Charter cable where we live only offered 89 Standard Definiton channels,no internet,no phone in our area (non-residential).
> Now because of the merger our Charter Spectrum cable in our area offers more HD channels than satellite,the cable box upconverts all the channels to 1080p/60.
> Charter Spectrum cable internet is 60Mbps/5Mbps.
> Charter Spectrum Voice Voip service will be available at a later date in our area.
> ...


spectrums boxes are crap at best. and there spectrum guide is crap also. with all of the bugs and glitches in it with channels unavailble though your paying for them  and the your t.v. can support higher resuloutions error. don't call em and ask em for discounts like you could with DTV they will tell you to go pound sand!!! spectrum is crap. i have been wondering how much longer they will be around with there crap service along with there insane pricing. i know some cities are looking into boycotting em and building there own broadband network..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm assuming that you don't realize that you're responding to posts that are more than four years old. Is Tapatalk installed here too?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm assuming that you don't realize that you're responding to posts that are more than four years old. Is Tapatalk installed here too?


I think he is fully aware


----------



## curtissmoss (Dec 15, 2021)

MysteryMan said:


> As a Time Warner/Spectrum customer (internet service) I can tell you it's gotten worse since the take over. I pay my DIRECTV bill at our area AT&T store. Average time to perform this task is ten minutes or less. I pay my internet bill at our area Time Warner/Spectrum outlet. Average time to perform this task is thirty to forty five minutes. I can count the number of days I've had issues (rain/snow fade) with my DIRECTV service in a year's time on my hand and have most of my fingers left over. I lost count how many times my internet has gone down in the same amount of time. On the plus side my internet speeds average at Ping 14 ms, Download 118.30 Mb/s, Upload 12.00 Mb/s. For that I pay $69.10 a month. They did offer to upgrade my download speed to 300 Mb/s for $110.00 a month with a one time install fee of $200.00. Forum etiquette prevents me from posting the answer I gave them!


Been with DIRECTV over 25 years myself and know how to get great discounts...my internet is with ATT with fiber optic and 1 gigabit speed for $59.99 per month...boy that 300mbs for $110 per month is ridiculous.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Wow is cable that bad ?
> I have heard nightmares about optimum but didn't know spectrum was thay bad too .
> 
> Optimum charges $2 per stb to pause rewind live tv but only 75 HD hour limit DVR. How bad is spectrum DVR.
> ...


spectrum DVR'S record 4 shows at once so watch one and record 3. they have a 1 TB HDD. there DVR fee is 12.99 a month last i knew it might be more now for all i know. the spectrum 210 box is a pile of crap just poor manufacturing and the guide is full of bugs and software glitches. i had the TWC whole home setup with the six tuner box i moved and changed zip codes they told me no more whole home DVR. i told em to kiss my ass!!! the select package will run about 99.99 a month with a promo for 120 crap channels thats for one DVR box and one standard HD set top box . i can't imagine what people are paying with more than one DVR in there homes that was 19.99 for upto 4 DVR boxes


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

More than 1 dvr ? Like they don't have multi room dvr ?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> More than 1 dvr ? Like they don't have multi room dvr ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nope they use separate dvrs for each room


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

where I live, and I haven't checked in a year - the only DVR was 2 tuner and no whole home. They were introducing cloud based DVR but also not available yet where I live.
In this day and age????


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Crazy lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

CTJon said:


> where I live, and I haven't checked in a year - the only DVR was 2 tuner and no whole home. They were introducing cloud based DVR but also not available yet where I live.
> In this day and age????


i had the 6 tuner whole home from TWC. but when you moved to a different zip code you lost that service!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Crazy lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


you don't even know the half of it with spectrum


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

krel said:


> you don't even know the half of it with spectrum


IMO all cable cos are .

I hear horror stories with Optimum/Altice and Cox all the time. 

I think optimum charges $2 to rewind live TV lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

At work the cox video will just randomly go out for no reason . We tried to watch MM and yea forget about it... 

Not to mention constant dropped phone calls via cox "business" ... 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> At work the cox video will just randomly go out for no reason . We tried to watch MM and yea forget about it...
> 
> Not to mention constant dropped phone calls via cox "business" ...
> 
> ...


so COX sucks then


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> IMO all cable cos are .
> 
> I hear horror stories with Optimum/Altice and Cox all the time.
> 
> ...


shhh shuddd up you shouldn't be talking like that on here!!! it might give other providers the idea to charge a fee to FF and rewind. i love it i canceled my service for cheaper rates and better service. they call me 5 times a day trying to get me back. i tell em they suck and they don't give yearly promo's out like DTV does!!! i told the rep i pay DTV cheaper rates than there charging people. hetried telling me that he knew how much i was paying for DTV. i asked him if he was looking at my bill  . that just pissed him off he hung up LMFAO


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

krel said:


> so COX sucks then


Lol I tried being a noble citizen and called them about an open/exposed pedestal in the neighborhood before a snow storm .. they fixed it 3 weeks later... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

